# 2.6.7-mm2 No Framebuffer & No Nvidia

## Shiner_Man

I emerged mm-sources-2.6.7-mm2 because I read in a few other threads that the 2.6.7 release seems to be a lot faster.  Before compiling the kernel I patched it using the latest bootsplash patch available in portage by running:

```
bootsplash_patch
```

It worked with no errors.  Long story short, it seems that if I enable Framebuffer in the kernel config the kernel fails to compile.  If I disable Framebuffer the kernel compile fines.  Is their a known issue with Framebuffer and the 2.6.7 kernel?

Secondly, I decided to forget about the Framebuffer thing and just compile the kernel without it.  Compile went fine and the new kernel boots up perfectly.  I emerged the nvidia driver:

```
emerge nvidia-kernel
```

Works fine.  Then I tried:

```
modprobe nvidia
```

which fails with an error that says something like:

```
Invalid module format
```

Any tricks or hints on whats going here?

----------

## LynZ

Related to bootsplash... Has the patch being released?

----------

## LynZ

Related to nvidia - use 

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel

```

though you definitly need 53.36 drivers

... Yes and don't forget to turn in kernel 4 kb stack off

----------

## Shiner_Man

ummm...the bootsplash patch has been released for the 2.6 kernel tree but I'm not sure if their is an issue with 2.6.7.

 *LynZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... Yes and don't forget to turn in kernel 4 kb stack off

 

I don't understand what you mean?

----------

## pandaxiongmao

Check this line inside your kernel config:

```
# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set
```

----------

## Shiner_Man

Yup...I have that line in my kernel config.

----------

## LynZ

Then just emerge the drivers

----------

## Shiner_Man

Any idea why the framebuffer option is not allowing the kernel to compile?  Perhaps I need to emerge the masked version of bootsplash?

----------

## luqas

http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-mm2.diff <--- bootsplash for 2.6.7-mm2. 

It patch with no problems, but I cannot boot with bootsplash enabled.  I have figured out why yet.  I am working on that.  All it does is come up to a black screen after grub.  No disk activity or nothing.  Any hints?

Edit:  I don't notice an improvement over 2.6.7-rc3-love2.  I even applied the mm2 to staircase 7.4 patch and didn't notice an improvement over just mm2 with that.  

Specs:

Abit NF7-S

Athlon XP2400+

512 Meg DDR 2700

----------

## jguidroz09

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> http://www.bootsplash.de/files/bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-mm2.diff <--- bootsplash for 2.6.7-mm2. 
> 
> 

 

I also had that patch apply fine and then would not boot after lilo.  I ended up reverting back to 2.6.7-rc3-mm2 for the time being.

----------

## ronmon

I've been playing with 2.6.7-mm2 and bootsplash for the last day or so. I applied the patch manually. Here's what I found.

The patch applies cleanly and I can build the kernel, no problem. But during boot, the last good line was "BIOS data check successful" and then, like the rest of you, the screen went blank and there was no disk activity. By disabling 'initrd=' for this kernel in my lilo.conf, it boots fine with a framebuffer console but no bootsplash image. However, as soon as the boot process is complete bootsplash comes on and works perfectly.

So it will work, just not during boot for some reason.

----------

## luqas

Same here thanks.  I wonder why it doesn't like the initrd?  I am trying to locate a post or somewhere I can post to make them aware of the problem.

----------

## ronmon

They have a fairly active mailing list.

I subscribe, so I sent them some input. Maybe I should have put a link to this thread in there, but I didn't think about it at the time.

----------

## Artherio

 *Dryre wrote:*   

> It patch with no problems, but I cannot boot with bootsplash enabled.  I have figured out why yet.  I am working on that.  All it does is come up to a black screen after grub.  No disk activity or nothing.

 

Same thing here.

----------

## luqas

Ron posted the problem to their mailing list.   I will post the fix when it shows.  Hopefully it will be a quick fix.

----------

## ronmon

bootsplash-3.1.4-2.6.7-mm3.diff has been posted, so I took a look and sure enough there is a 2.6.7-mm3 patch on my favorite kernel mirror.

There's no ebuild yet, but I've copied and renamed mm2 and am going to give it a shot. It has emerged and patched successfully, I'll get around to building and booting it later.

Update: Nope, mm3 has the exact same problem. Oh well.

----------

## Teardrop

hey guys

any update on this case? i am stuck with the same problem. fb alone works. fb and splash no chance. but fb alone can start at the end of the boot process the splash.

thx Teardrop

----------

## luqas

I got it working on the latest love sources which are based off of mm6.  I do know I had the problem with all of the 2.6.7-mm sources.  I haven't tried to apply the bootsplash to the base mm6 source, but you could give that a try and see if it works.   You might want to read up on the new bootsplash patch because they are starting to move away from the old vga= in the command line to the new vesa-tng patch (video=vesafb).

My grub.conf line:

```

kernel=/boot/kernel-2.6.7-love7-norfs root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:ywrap,1024x768-16@60 elevator=cfq splash=silent

```

----------

## Teardrop

what is the elevator for?

my grub.conf line looks like that:

i dont have the @60 after the size and no elevator and splash. but i use the initrd=/boot/initrd-1280x1024 line and that is what gives me tha blank screen, as another guy mentioned above. 

thx

cu Teardrop[/code]

----------

## luqas

Elevator is to select the i/o scheduler you want to use.  There is cfq/anticipitory/deadline/noop.  I find the cfq to have better performance than the others.  

What kernel are you using with your bootsplash?  mm6 is the first 2.6.7 kernel that I have used that didn't have that problem, specifically the love-sources.  I have tried bootsplash again on vanilla 2.6.7 or just 2.6.7-mm6.  If I get a chance tonight I will try and post my results.

----------

